# C&D Billy Budd



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Finally got to try the infamous Billy Budd. I've been eyeing this for almost a year but never pulled the trigger because I thought it'd been discontinued. Bad information apparently. Thanks Mike for the sample. (man I hope it was Mike)

This one is not going to be a crowd favorite. At least for the people around the person smoking it. The flavor is absolutely latakia and maduro. Va's sit in the back for the most part. I don't know if it was burley or the maduro that made me think this had kentucky in it. But there was the earthiness I've gotten from ky blends that intermingled. The maduro gives this a psuedo-perique quality as well. You get that little peppery burn on the after.

This stuff has so much latakia that I'd really call this a balkan. But it's definitely unique to anything I've ever smoked. I have no recommendation on Billy Budd. I'm going to have to smoke some more to really come to a conclusion. I think this is going to be a love it or hate it blend though. Very good quality tobaccos though. Maybe the fact that I'm smoking a pipe in the morning and a cigar in the evening and really enjoying both that has me on the fence about BB.


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks for the review as always Dave, I've read so many reviews on one side or the other that I've stayed away. Love or Hate seems to be prevalent, no middle ground on this blend


----------



## mbearer (Jun 2, 2010)

Twas I  You got it right bro... 

If you don't like Lat stay away... But, I really love the stuff. The Madura softens the lat some and it is really up in my English rotation now. Add in that it is $28 a lb and I find it a great all day smoke  

I haven't had any problems with bite and I am in love I think. But wife approved... Not so much.. It is a great repellant. 
Mike


----------



## FLIPFLOPS_AND_SHADES (Nov 25, 2010)

I smoked a sample of this from the newbie pipe sampler once---and only once as I nearly got kicked out of my house from the harsh room note. I honestly can't remember if I liked it or not but I think that I actually did but I don't like to render a judgement based upon one interaction. When the weather warms I will dive into more of these types of tobaccos.:hippie:


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Be careful those cigars present a very slippery slope.


----------



## JeffinChi (Mar 23, 2011)

It's a creeper blend, and I'm interested to see how some time affects it.


----------

